# WANTED - Crayfish/Lobster



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I've been surfing around doing a LOT of reading!!! Whew! I feel like I've been studying for an exam or something.  haha

But I've been looking around for a blue cray/lobster or even a white one for my upgraded 20gallon.

A user who has one for sale who's willing to deliver, or if they live close by, pick up. [I don't drive, so it's harder.]

Or any Canadian based websites that have any blues/whites available to ship!

Thanks all!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

there is a blue one for sale at Petland in South Surrey!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

awwwww, that's so faaaarrrrr... Lol!!!

I'll call Rogers Aquatics. C:


----------

